# Pasta Reference and Guide



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2005)

pam leavy's post in "missing the lack of foodies" under the general thread got me to thinking about a type of pasta i had recently, which was like a thick spaghetti, but hollow in the center like a straw. i searched, and found a really good pasta reference website. Oddly enough, it's from hormel foods, the makers of various brands of canned dog food and canned chilli, most of which are interchangeable.
but it is an excellent reference for pasta shapes, ingredients, flavoring agents, and cooking times. beware the cooking times tho. it's always better to test for "the bite".
btw, i had bucatini

here's the website: http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=3&id=171


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 21, 2005)

There's an Italian restaurant around here that uses bucatini for straws.  It's fun for the first serving but after awhile your beverage starts to take on a slight flour/dough/pasta flavor.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> There's an Italian restaurant around here that uses bucatini for straws.  It's fun for the first serving but after awhile your beverage starts to take on a slight flour/dough/pasta flavor.



That sounds like fun.

And thanks buckytom.  I'll go check out the site.


----------

